# The end is nigh...?



## TheBear (Feb 21, 2001)

Apparently, Tivo have relinquished control of the UK website and not bothered to renew it as it "does not form part of the tivo strategy going forward" or whatever.

I have also heard a rumour from a normally reliable source that the service may cease at the end of this year.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

http://uk.tivo.com/0.0.asp seems to still be up and running ...

tivo.co.uk stopped a few years back

Care to share the source?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

What? Again?


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Indeed. 

How long will it take us to replace the schedules service though, I for one am not ready to give up the best, (still!), PVR available for use in the UK....


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiVo.

Someone keeps editing in a quote saying it will all end at the end of the year (no source of course....)
"The UK TiVo service will cease at the end of December 2009, the UK TiVo website having been removed in September of that year."

The wonder of wikipedia is that anybody can edit in any old rubbish and present it as fact...
[Edit]
I've corrected it now.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

mutant_matt2 said:


> How long will it take us to replace the schedules service though


Basic listings with episodic data, I'd say about 24 hours. Some people already run schedules for TiVo in Sweden, for example... It wouldn't be a huge ask.

Proper episodic long term data, a bit longer.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It does not take long to get over the loss of ones Tivo.

I once had three and now have one and I cannot remember how long ago that was last powered up.

Just the odd look at digiguide does me...



> FILM: The Left Hand of God
> On: Channel 4 HD (140)
> Date: Monday 28th September 2009 (starting in 4 hours and 28 minutes)
> Time: 13:45 to 15:25 (1 hour and 40 minutes long)
> ...


Automan.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Automan said:


> It does not take long to get over the loss of ones Tivo.
> 
> I once had three and now have one and I cannot remember how long ago that was last powered up.


It depends on how you use things. When we moved to Sweden, I was desparate to get it up and running again after being without for a few months, and then having to use awful inferior systems. And enough to work out how to get TiVo working with Swedish listings, also...


----------



## shabbadoof13 (Oct 24, 2007)

was on the phone today to TiVo about something else, but they were still selling subscriptions...both 10 quid and month and willing to take details for 199 lifetime


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

shabbadoof13 said:


> was on the phone today to TiVo about something else, but they were still selling subscriptions...both 10 quid and month and willing to take details for 199 lifetime


This must be about the only service that has never gone up or down in price.

And its been on offer now for neally ten years!

Automan.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Automan said:


> This must be about the only service that has never gone up or down in price.
> 
> And its been on offer now for neally ten years!
> 
> Automan.


Interesting thought......

....it hasnt changed despite the change in the VAT rate.

Sky subs got adjusted so in effect for the last few months the Tivo service has actually increased in price LOL.


----------



## shabbadoof13 (Oct 24, 2007)

the wiki entry has been edited again I see

Rumours abound that the UK TiVo service will cease altogether at the end of December 2009.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Rumours have abounded for years! Almost as long as the service has been on offer. Until we hear something concrete from TiVo themselves, I'm not going to stress.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> "The UK TiVo service will cease at the end of December 2009, the UK TiVo website having been removed in September of that year."


It shows how much this Wikipedia miscreant actually knows as Tivo's registration of tivo.co.uk seems to have been relinquished at least as long ago as 24th September 2007.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=378923

and the current www.whois.co.uk entry for www.tivo.co.uk

I also note from the Wikipedia Version history that the miscreant has inserted their changes regarding the imminent end of UK Tivo service from more than one different IP address after that duff information had already been removed.:down:



> Domain name:
> tivo.co.uk
> 
> *Registrant:
> ...


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> I also note from the Wikipedia Version history that the miscreant has inserted their changes regarding the imminent end of UK Tivo service from more than one different IP address after that duff information had already been removed.


Not defending the entries one bit but varying IP addresses proves nothing. Many ISPs have dynamic addressing and I post from several different IP addresses dependent on which university VPN I happen to be connected through at the time!


----------

